# help!



## rogueeskimo

ok i just built my computer, but the front usb ports don't work. there are two plugs on the mobo: one says usb 2 and the other says usb 1. the case came with 2 usb ports in the front, with two wire on it, labled usb 1 and usb 2, but i already tried putting them in. the plugs on the mobo look thike this:

first (usb2)
[:::.]

second (usb1)
[::::]


----------



## PC eye

You have to connect the usb plugs according the instructions in the user's manual. Make sure that usb support options are enabled in the bios and you have installed all of the drivers for the board. That will include the drivers needed for the usn contriollers.


----------



## rogueeskimo

my mobo didnt come with a manual...


----------



## diduknowthat

look online for it, there should be a manual on asus' website.


----------



## sup2jzgte

he A8M2N-LA is a proprietary motherboard that is used in the m7580n system by HP,  No support is provided by ASUS.  If I where you I would Check HP and see if you can chat with them


----------



## sup2jzgte

diduknowthat said:


> look online for it, there should be a manual on asus' website.



They dont support it since it is a propriety


----------



## murphys_law

there all pretty similar just look for a basic schematic


----------



## PC eye

rogueeskimo said:


> my mobo didnt come with a manual...


 
 There's no model listed for the M2N line with the LA at the end. You can choose the product(board), socket type(AM2), and correct or closest model at http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------

